# Wow, huge rise in basal needs over night.



## Freddie99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems that my body has decided to play silly buggers with me. I've had to go from 1 unit an hour over night to a staggering 1.4 units an hour over night. That's from eight in the evening to about five in the morning that I need that. Let's see how going for a run this evening affects all of that...


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 9, 2010)

Blimey Tom, if you were a bird, Id be asking if you had a bun in the oven 

On a serious note, you dont have an infection brewing or some sort of cold?


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Blimey Tom, if you were a bird, Id be asking if you had a bun in the oven
> 
> On a serious note, you dont have an infection brewing or some sort of cold?



I've been trying the pregnancy one for years but no one believes me, maybe my beer gut isn't as convincing as it could be...

Last week my training officer had the lurgie so I don't know. The 1.4 units an hour last night just pushed me lower and lower so I've taken it back to 1.3 to see if that works. Thankfully I was doing the old 3am test last night and had a few glucose tablets to keep me above four. My mood today hasn't been helped by my university being slack with paper work, resits, and a lovely hypo.


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 10, 2010)

1.3 units an hour seems to be going well. I was 6.8 at 2147 and at 2311 I was 7.2. Happy days. I'll see what a 3am test shows.

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2010)

You have taken to this pumping lark like a fish to water Tom, great stuff.


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Seems that 1.3 was a little too much as I was in the fours by three in the morning. Trying 1.25 units tonight. Otherwise, good bloods all over.


----------

